# Ada soil and fluval



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how long it takes Both to bring the ph down with 2 inch in a 4 gallon tank? Would there be a difference if I rinsed the soil 5-6 times with water changes. 
Does it matter where in the tank cycling process it's in? My ammonia is still peaking.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have about an inch of fluval shrimp stratum in my 5.5 gallon tank, it took about 3-4 days to change the ph from 7.6 down to 6.6ph for me, i did rinse the soil a bit in a large bowl before adding, just filled the bowl with tap water and let it run thru the soil a bit b4 adding, i didnt really stir it around tho cause I didnt want to break apart the soil granules. 
I didnt see an ammonia spike but i have noticed a tad of nitrates 20-40 ppm afterwards, i have been doing a larger water change than i normally would to try and get rid of some. Not sure if the soil releases a bit of nitrates or if it was caused by the guppies i had being in that tank b4 i got my shrimps... 

Not too sure on ur cycling question but im sure someone more experienced with that can chime in here


----------

